# 2002 SE-R Manual Tran Not Starting.. Sometimes



## iamclifford (Mar 30, 2016)

Wife has a 2002 sentra that is 300miles from 200k, she went to start it after work the other day, and it wouldnt turn over. She got a jump and it started, came back home and the next time she tried to start it up, it didnt work again. I tried jumping it with my car, no go. Lights, ac, dash etc all work, but no clicking when you turn the switch, silence. We had the alternator and battery replaced just 2 months ago, and they've given her no problems over that time. 

Got it to a mechanic, and after pumping the clutch pedal a few times, it starts up fine. I'm new to working on cars, especially manual ones, so I don't know much but would like to learn. Searched a bit online and people were saying maybe the clutch safety switch or an ignition switch, but the symptoms didn't line up exactly with what we saw. Anyone have any ideas? Thanks in advance


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

iamclifford said:


> after pumping the clutch pedal a few times, it starts up fine.


The next time it shows, 
-check the voltage across the clutch pedal switch. If it's not zero the switch is bad.
-check the voltage out of the clutch relay with respect to vehicle ground. If it's not ~12v replace the relay. You may need a thin strip of tin foil to bring the relay output pin to where you can attach a voltmeter or test light.

If it shows up once/month like mine did, hook up at least two test lights to the places that need 12v in order to crank. The two above plus the starter solenoid plus the ungrounded terminal of the starter motor.
When I hooked up my setup to test it, the fault just happened to show up right then, and the light pattern said "clutch relay." 
And so it was.


----------

